# Plastic skeleton corpsing tutorial



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

Plastic corpsing tutorial I did!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*black zip tie*

why not use black zip ties vs the metal hose clamps? Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Best use of L'eggs pantyhose ever:jol:

This is a good option for those who want a non-heat gun /plastic alternative to corpsing. We've also used liquid latex with pantyhose to corpse a skull - the look is very similar.


----------



## dragonalee (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks. 

Your absolutely right, zip ties for that build would have worked fine. I think I had some hose clamps left over from my Bucky skeleton which was supported by the spine on a garden post for the extra weight and the ability to really screw it down tight, so the zip ties didn't even dawn on me.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Great video - thanks for sharing. Pantyhose - huh? who knew.


----------

